# Never Summer Question



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

It's time to replace my NS Titan 163. I'm very loyal to the brand due to the amazing durability of my last two NS's. 

I've narrowed down my search on paper to the NS Premier F1 161 or 163, or the NS Raptor 161. 

A bit on previous experience: My last board was the NS Premier T5. Loved it for the Cadillac ride. Current board is the Titan. Love it for it's stability through chop at high speed. Love the edge-to-edge speed. I feel the Titan is hard to bring around quickly for tight tree riding.

Me: 5' 10", 175 lbs, ride 24 degrees front 18 degrees back. Steep and technical riding is what I do. You will not find me in the park.

A few questions:
Where can I demo these three boards all on the same day. I called Loveland and they don't have all sizes available.

Do you have first-hand experience or suggestions?

Cheers, Dan


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 12, 2007)

The F1 is awesome. I am 6 feet 190 lbs and ride a 163. Similar riding style to you. It is like a cadillac through the crappiest choppiest crud to deep powder. The new rocker-camber is so freakin sweet. Edge to edge is effortless. would never buy another non-rocker camber board. Never been on a Titan or Raptor, but I have a Summit split and prefer the F1 for everything but deep powder. Bottom line U cant go wrong with never summer...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

You can demo all the NS boards at the Edgeworks and Bicycle Doctor on 9th and Broadway. All the new NS boards have rocker. Kinda weird but OK once you get used to it. . . Hope that helps


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I know what I'm replacing my Titan with...the Raptor X. I saw a 165 in lovelands shop today. I shoulda pulled the trigger. I looove my Titan.


----------



## dsruss (May 21, 2009)

You might call Christy sports. The one here in Avon carries NS (that's where I buy mine) and they may demo those as well. You can ride Beaver Creek to test although I would wait for some snow. On a side note, I only ride the Premier at 163cm.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

I've demoed NS boards at Christy Sports at Denver West. I also hit a demo day at Winter Park last year, but I think its too late for Colorado this season. I ended up buying an SL and I love it.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*If you like NS*

I rode NS boards for the past ten years, love them. Last winter I bought a 164 Venture Zephyr, rides a lot like a NS but lighter, I absolutely love the board. I am 6 ft. 180 and ride zero park. I loved my t5 but I had to give props to our local boys at Venture, they make a sweet board too.


----------



## SouthernSun (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm 6'2" ~170. I was able to catch the demo days up at Copper and tried out the gamut of NS boards. My style of riding is similar. I don't spend much time in the park, spend as much time as possible in the trees. There wasn't much snow to get a feel for how the boards performed in powder, but I was very impressed with the Heritage. It wasn't the board that I initially thought I would like but it was amazing. It felt stable, responsible and light. It felt a lot lighter than the Premier. I also tried most of K2 boards and was blown away by the Happy Hour. It was so much fun.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

I used to ride the Titan also and feel the same way you do: great board, a bit hard to swing around in coulars and trees. I am 6' 180lbs and used to ride the Titan 165. I now ride a Legacy 161 and am not looking back. I also will never be found in the park but really love the rocker and flex of the Legacy. even though this is billed as their "freestyle" board I like it more than the titan for big mountain/ backcountry than I ever liked the titan. The Legacy feels floatier and more responsive, to me this means better edge to edge when the shit gets steep.


----------

